# confined space entry



## سفيان عبد الباري (12 أكتوبر 2009)

I hope this presentation help you 
Safety first, safety last, safety always.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
عرض تقديمي ممتاز


----------

